# Less involved over time?



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I used to pay most of the bills, but over the years dh set them up through automatic payment. I used to do the taxes, but then he started doing them online. Now I pretty much just take cash out, and occasionally handle a special bill, but that's it. I've never done much with retirement accounts or investments.

I am doing less and I love it! I like not even thinking about it. I feel a lot more relaxed. I am not sure I even care about how dh is doing it. I just like not doing it.

How about you? Have you gotten less involved over the years? Or more involved? How do you feel about it?


----------



## Dredd (Apr 16, 2014)

Ha, not doing more work is always nice


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had less money over the years, but I'm not sure that's quite the same thing. It did make my wife less involved with me, though.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MSP said:


> I've had less money over the years, but I'm not sure that's quite the same thing. It did make my wife less involved with me, though.


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

jld said:


> I used to pay most of the bills, but over the years dh set them up through automatic payment. I used to do the taxes, but then he started doing them online.
> 
> How about you? Have you gotten less involved over the years? Or more involved? How do you feel about it?


After we get our bill settled this is what I am going to peruse. If you have a job and/or stable income, I think this is idle.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

When we were first together we did financial stuff together. When I was putting him through grad school I took over the finances. When I had baby#2 he took over the finances. Turns out he sucks at doing finances by himself, he's just not very organized. After baby#3 I took the finances back and have had them ever since. 

I'm a planner and H is more of a reactive person so this works out best for us.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I hear you, Giro. You have to do what you feel best with. And some people just are not very good with money. 

Always good to have the more talented person take care of that area.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ugh... I wish I was doing LESS.

When I was married I handled everything. Now that I'm divorced, I still handle ----> EVERYTHING! lol

Fortunately, I'm very organized and a planner by nature, but I am going to start going the auto-pay route as well. I'm one who always liked to see the bill before it actually got paid but I'm at the point now where I just want to free up more of my time.

I'm sure it feels good, jld. Enjoy!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I love it, happy. I mean, really love it. And dh said he likes doing whatever he wants with the money, lol. 

When I was younger, I would not have considered not being involved with our money. I had the first bank account, as I am American and was obviously living here before dh came from France. So he, after several months, closed out his account and moved his money to mine. I guess that is how I got started handling the money.

I think money is so stressful. But it seemed irresponsible to not be involved, you know?

Now I don't even care. I just like not thinking about it. And any accusations of irresponsibility would probably just bounce off me now, lol.  This all just feels too good!


----------

